# 1377 possible shotgun??



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

the very popular pistol (1377) is to me a airpowered shotgun I picked this up at a garage sale and spent only 25 dollars on it so i thought what the hell and I tried putting a few bb's in it, so I did and 3 bb's lead to 5 and so on until I now load 20 bb's into it and can quite effectively kill flying sparrows at 20 ft very fun and worth the money just look on E-bay and also it is a rifled barrel so the steel bb's might damage it but then again I cant shoot my pistols worth a damn anyway :lol:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

So u pump it then dump bbs dow the barrel i have one and it is old and messed up


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

thats the idea but I would load about 5 bb's if you want to use it up close to "finish off" something or for target practice. but if you want to actually shoot it in the air at flying birds use 20- 25 no more the problem with more than 20 is that they will hit and usually knock the bird out of the air but juck bruise it and make it unable to fly and require a "finish off" this just happened to me (I made a small sized circle on the cover to my pellet tin threw it into the air and was going to shoot it with **50** bb's! when a small bird landed in a very dense bush so I shot into the bush and to my surprise it fell out and flopped around so I had to chase it and "dispatch" it) come to think of it I never did test the 50 bb's on the tin and its too late now but Ill post the results tommorow. also never pump then load I nearly got shot it is a very akward gun to pump and I pulled the trigger and missed my finger by very little.

good shooting
Reid


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

here is a step by step walk through

1. cock the bolt then close it just as if you had loaded a pellet but leave it empty

2. pump the gun 8- 12 times

3. point away from face

4. pour desired amount of bb's into the barrel

5. never point muzzel down or the bb's will roll out

6. aim 1 -2 ft. infront of slow flying close ranged sparrow

7. pull trigger watch the bird fall and envy me!!!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks will have to try this weekend


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

crossman makes a custom shoulder stock for the trusty 1377.. you can use small bore cleaning wadds normally found in an airgun/small bore rifle cleaning kit.. to keep the bb.s from rolling out by poking the wadding through the fron of the barrel.. and load the bb's through the breach.. i wouldnt recomend more than more than 15 BB's is really not needed.. but yes its fun =P... :sniper:


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah ive been looking at that stock for 15 dollars I think Ill get it and nice idea with the cleaning pellets that would enable me to shoot down without roll outs


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

yes it is a riffled steel barrel.. another reason not to use so many BB's.. and i wouldnt play around with pumping the gun first.. just use the cleaning pelletes to keep the BB's from rolling out.. then u can cock and pump the gun.. the 1377 i dont know how many other people have experienced this but my 1377 has a pretty bad hair trigger.. thats the main reason i got the custom shoulder stock so i can at least have a still shot


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

same with mine and the pull is prob 1/16 of an inch on the trigger lol


----------

